

Jenova Chen: How Journey’s creator went bankrupt and won game of the year - peacewise
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/08/an-interview-with-jenova-chen-how-journeys-creator-went-bankrupt-and-won-game-of-the-year/

======
jere
>Journey went on to become the best-selling PlayStation Network game of all
time. Chen doesn’t know for sure, but presumably it will earn royalties.

I'm sorry. I can't parse this statement. It's the best-selling PSN game of all
time, but they don't know if they'll even make royalties _for sure_?

~~~
ericcholis
Thatgamecompany was under contract with Sony to produce three titles, of which
Journey was the last. One can only assume that they had already been paid
according to the terms of the contract. Perhaps there weren't any provisions
for royalties.

------
cocoflunchy
Single platform games suck... I really want to play this game and yet I
probably never will.

Same story with Fez on Xbox...

~~~
klausa
Actually, Fez is being ported to other (yet unnamed, but probably Steam)
platforms: <http://polytroncorporation.com/state-of-the-polytron>

~~~
cocoflunchy
Awesome!

But for Journey there's little hope.
([https://getsatisfaction.com/thatgamecompany/topics/will_jour...](https://getsatisfaction.com/thatgamecompany/topics/will_journey_be_available_on_other_platforms))

------
speeder
Now that I have a startup that make games, it became shockingly clear on how
easy is to create products that attract praise and still don't make any money,
specially without marketing budget leverage or unethical tactics.

~~~
eps
Praise from whom? I assume critics, not users, because paying for a full
version of Journey was an _absolute_ no brainer.

~~~
speeder
Both.

My games for example frequently hit 4/5 or 5/5 with critics.

And my average score with users is about 4.8, also I receive lots of positive
message and so on.

But people are happy to settle with free versions and not pay anything, also
we have some bizarre amount of piracy even for free versions.

------
DannoHung
Journey is worth buying a used PS3 for.

------
robodale
I came here thinking this was about the 80's band of the same name. I am
disappointed.

